# Magnesium amount in mineral too high?



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

My goats are looking rusty and I finally realized that it's because they do not like the Manna Pro goat minerals at all. They don't touch it! I just spent a frustrating hour at our local Southern States and Tractor Supply Stores trying to find another option. The Top Choice goat mineral at SS only has 400 ppm copper, which seems very low! They do have a cattle mineral though, called "Cattleman's Pride Weathershed Beef Breeders with Availa4" that looks pretty good - 2,000 ppm copper and 50 pp. selenium. But the magnesium is 10% and the salt, 16.5-19.5%. Are those numbers too high? Is there any risk associated with too much magnesium for dairy does? We do not keep a wether so I am not worried about UC. We feed grass hay, limited alfalfa pellets, and Southern States textured 16% goat feed.

Here's the breakdown of the "Cattleman's Choice":
Ca 12-14.5%
P 6%
NaCl 16.5-19.5%
Mg 10%
S 0.45%
K 0.5%
I 60 ppm
Cu 2,000 ppm
Co 75 ppm
Se 52 ppm
Zn 4,000 ppm
Mn 3,400 ppm
Vit A 300,000 IU
Vit D 30,000 IU
Vit E 300 IU
The notes say, "Organic Cu, Mn, Co, Zn, Se, + yeast" but I don't have a copy of the tag with the actual ingredients.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure. I use Cargill Right Now Onyx Cattle Mineral and the magnesium is 3%.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, I keep reading about Onyx, but unfortunately the nearest dealer is a pretty good drive in the wrong direction! If this Southern States mineral could work it would be great, since I go there once a week already. Wish they (or our local TSC) carried Onyx.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/mineral-comparison-162554/

Try going through this thread and see what other minerals have. Maybe that will help you decide.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks Karen. I had read through that thread before, but not with magnesium specifically in mind. It looks like Dave at TDG Farms in Washington uses a cattle mineral with a similar magnesium level so guess it must not hurt them. Now I need to look at the actual ingredients! Wish I could look at Southern States feed tags online, it seems dumb to have to go all the way to the store just to see the ingredients, but there you are.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you were able to find out.


----------

